# Paul Huffman Pen Vise



## jb_pratt

Just this afternoon the long awaited and much anticipated Paul Huffman pen drilling vice was delivered to my house.  Iâ€™m thrilled to have it and to get it set up for use.  

The vice itself is so pretty that I donâ€™t want to junk it up by mounting it to a piece of 1x4 with regular wood screws.  Iâ€™d certainly appreciate it if someone who has one of Paulâ€™s vices can post a picture in this thread of how they mounted it.  

Iâ€™m debating using a small carriage bolt and countersinking the nut on the under side.  Comments, suggestions and particularly pictures would be welcome.


----------



## Paul in OKC

Good deal. Maybe I should include gold plated screws[]. I mount mine with short drywall screws. They hold great, and the black head looks nice against the aluminum[]
Enjoy.


----------



## ryannmphs

I have mine mounted to a lowly piece of plywood[].  To save the plywood from getting mangled up, I use a piece of corian under the blank I am  drilling.

I'll try to get a pic and post it tonight.

RYan


----------



## PenWorks

Mine is attached to 1" MDF with two pad locks and a string tied to my 12 ga. should some unauthorized individual decide to remove it []


----------



## jb_pratt

Paul; black drywall screws?  Iâ€™m sure it would work well butâ€¦. At this point I anticipate using titanium carriage bolts mounted to a piece of finished Alder.

Iâ€™ll wait a day or so to mount it so I can see what others have done.  Once I have mounted it Iâ€™ll post a picture in this thread of both the one you made and the one Iâ€™m currently using just so others can see a side by side difference.


----------



## Paul in OKC

Here is a pic someone sent me of their mounting. Pretty snazzy set up.




<br />


----------



## alamocdc

Just got mine today as well and I can't wait to get it mounted so I can use it. I've had an emperor blank waiting on it since this weekend. []


----------



## JimGo

OK Paul...please put me on your list for the next batch.


----------



## Ron Mc

Mine showed up today to!![]
Already got it mounted. Took a welder and tacked it to the drill press table. Then spray painted it in camo colors so none would recognize it and try to steal it![]
Actually I have a simple mount. Screwed it to a piece of 9"x9" plywood via 1" wood screws and clamped to the table. Haven't quite figured out exactly how to set it so that it drills in exact center on different size blanks yet but I am sure it will come to me at some point.
Thanks Paul!![] I believe everyone should send Paul the first pen we make that was drilled with his vise!


----------



## BUGSY

paul ...i would like to order a pen vise ..is it still 70.00 and do you have any left over...pleeeeaaaassssseeeeee......bugsy


----------



## Paul in OKC

> ..is it still 70.00


Those on the current list (if you have gotten regular updates, you on it) The price is the same ($72.50 for Paypal). Unfortunately, with metal prices and higher Post Office cost, the vise will go up $5 to $65, and shipping will be $15, for a total of $80. I am sorry to have to do this. I have been charging $10 for shipping, and the ones I just shipped out were over that now for the flat rate boxes with the insurance ($10.40), not including any packing stuff and getting to the PO.
Thanks and sorry[].


----------



## dubdrvrkev

I thought I was on the list but I haven't gotten any updates..? Let me know.


----------



## woodbutcher

My vise came today as well. I have used the one I purchased from Woodcraft 3 yrs ago and was never really satisfied with my results with that tool. I attached the tool Paul sent me to my rig and what a difference! It is simple, precise and well thought out. Anyone interested in fine equipment should have one in their shop. Thanks Paul,
                               Jim


----------



## Randy_

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Mine is attached to 1" MDF with two pad locks and a string tied to my 12 ga. should some unauthorized individual decide to remove it []



Hey Anthony:  Ever have to take one of your kids to the hospital for a gunshot wound of unexplained origin???     [][]


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..is it still 70.00
> 
> 
> 
> Those on the current list (if you have gotten regular updates, you on it) The price is the same ($72.50 for Paypal). Unfortunately, with metal prices and higher Post Office cost, the vise will go up $5 to $65, and shipping will be $15, for a total of $80. I am sorry to have to do this. I have been charging $10 for shipping, and the ones I just shipped out were over that now for the flat rate boxes with the insurance ($10.40), not including any packing stuff and getting to the PO.
> Thanks and sorry[].
Click to expand...



It's still a bargin at $80.00. The more I use this vise the more I love it! My woodturning club is setting up to do freedom pens with the local Boy Scout troop on Monady and I brought my vise to our prep session. The guys were amazed with the quality and how well this vise worked. They were impressed with the accuracy and they were playing to see how small a blank they would need before they had to worry aboit it drilling through the side. It was quite small, a few thousandths over the finished pen size was all.


----------



## Paul in OKC

> _Originally posted by dubdrvrkev_
> <br />I thought I was on the list but I haven't gotten any updates..? Let me know.


You ae on the back up list I made. When I start the next round, yours will be one of them.


----------



## Paul in OKC

Thanks for the comments and compliments. I enjoy building things and it is nice to make something that hasn't ended up on the 'That was a wild idea' shelf in the garage. I appreciate the patience of those with this last order. Life with two toddlers is keeping me very busy, plus my job has taken off and is still requiring much time. Hopefully things will slow enough to get after the next batch. I am going to check out another shop to make parts for me, (if they meet my pickiness) that should help as well. Thanks again.


----------



## dubdrvrkev

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dubdrvrkev_
> <br />I thought I was on the list but I haven't gotten any updates..? Let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> You ae on the back up list I made. When I start the next round, yours will be one of them.
Click to expand...


Okay thought I totally missed out on a round of vises. The bench vise I have clamped to my DP is getting cumbersome. []
I'm definately still interested when they get ready!


----------



## wayneis

Ron the beauty of this drill vice is that it is self centering so that no matter what size blank you put in it once you have it centered the first time it will always be centered.  The only time that I have had to re-adjust mine was when I had to move my table either up or down, when you do that the table will turn side to side no matter how carefull you are.  First of all make sure that your table is squared both front to back and side to side, I have a six inch piece of round steel that I mount in the drill chuck and using a square I adjust the table until it is square to the rod both ways.  Once the table is squared just lower the rod down and tighten the jaws of the vice to the rod, clamp the vice to the table and you are done.  My drill press has a lock so that I can lower the drill chuck and turn the lock, this keeps the chuck down and I can easily tighten the jaws of the vice to the rod.  This is the directions that were included when I bought my chisel mortiser for the drill press.

Wayne
Actually I have a simple mount. Screwed it to a piece of 9"x9" plywood via 1" wood screws and clamped to the table. Haven't quite figured out exactly how to set it so that it drills in exact center on different size blanks yet but I am sure it will come to me at some point.
Thanks Paul!![] I believe everyone should send Paul the first pen we make that was drilled with his vise!
[/quote]


----------



## alamocdc

You can also ensure the sqaureness of the DP table by chucking up a bent piece of coat hangar.


----------



## Borg_B_Borg

I'm surprised Paul hasn't jumped in to comment.  I think what makes Paul's vise stand out among all self-centering vises is the unobstructed, side access feature.

Steve




> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> Ron the beauty of this drill vice is that it is self centering so that no matter what size blank you put in it once you have it centered the first time it will always be centered.


----------



## Paul in OKC

> _Originally posted by Borg_B_Borg_
> <br />I'm surprised Paul hasn't jumped in to comment.  I think what makes Paul's vise stand out among all self-centering vises is the unobstructed, side access feature.
> 
> Steve



Thanks, Steve. That's my favorite part.[]


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Borg_B_Borg_
> <br />I'm surprised Paul hasn't jumped in to comment.  I think <b>what makes Paul's vise stand out among all self-centering vises is the unobstructed, side access feature</b>.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Steve. That's my favorite part.[]
Click to expand...


Me too!!! [8D]


----------



## Randy_

> _Originally posted by Mudder_<br />....They were impressed with the accuracy and they were playing to see how small a blank they would need before they had to worry aboit it drilling through the side. It was quite small, a few thousandths over the finished pen size was all.....



I'm sure Paul's vise is very good; but I'm inclined to think that kind of accuracy is due more to luck than to the quality of the vise.  Given the variablity of drill bits, drill presses and the wood, itself, I doubt that kind of result could be repeated on a regular basis; but it would be interesting to run an experiment and see what it would do on a day-in/day-out basis??


----------



## Randy_

> _Originally posted by wayneis_<br />.....First of all make sure that your table is squared both front to back and side to side.....



OK. I'll bite. Wayne, how do you adjust your table front to back??  The table on my DP adjusts from side to side; but not front to back.  I remember seeing a post about shimming the post a long time ago; but never quite figured out what the guy was talking about??


----------



## BigRob777

Here's what I have set up.  I told you guys I was a mess.
I took some 1-1/8" sapele scrap and cut out a place for the long blanks to poke through and through which I can remove the drilled blank.  I can also put in a back-up board, so that blanks don't get blown out.  I won't win any awards for neatness, but it does the trick.  I love this vise.  Paul does awesome work.


<br />


----------



## BigRob777

Ron,
I'm glad you got your vise.  The vise drills in the center either way, because of the way it is set up.  I have drilled stopper blanks in it and they are still on center.  If you draw a line between opposing corners, where they go into the vise walls, that is your center line.  No matter how big the square is (as long as it fits), your center doesn't move.
Rob


----------



## wayneis

I do a lot of other kinds of wood work and I have an Incra table and fence mounted on my drill press.  That makes it pretty easy to square up for me.

Wayne



> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by wayneis_<br />.....First of all make sure that your table is squared both front to back and side to side.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. I'll bite. Wayne, how do you adjust your table front to back??  The table on my DP adjusts from side to side; but not front to back.  I remember seeing a post about shimming the post a long time ago; but never quite figured out what the guy was talking about??
Click to expand...


----------



## wayneis

Before you make that kind of statement you should try the vice first.  I own one and firmly believe and agree with statements of accuracy.  If half of the tools at our disposal were of the quality and accuracy of Paul's I'd be one happy camper and the pens that we could make would be something else again.

Wayne



> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Mudder_<br />....They were impressed with the accuracy and they were playing to see how small a blank they would need before they had to worry aboit it drilling through the side. It was quite small, a few thousandths over the finished pen size was all.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Paul's vise is very good; but I'm inclined to think that kind of accuracy is due more to luck than to the quality of the vise.  Given the variablity of drill bits, drill presses and the wood, itself, I doubt that kind of result could be repeated on a regular basis; but it would be interesting to run an experiment and see what it would do on a day-in/day-out basis??
Click to expand...


----------



## Paul in OKC

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Mudder_<br />....They were impressed with the accuracy and they were playing to see how small a blank they would need before they had to worry aboit it drilling through the side. It was quite small, a few thousandths over the finished pen size was all.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Paul's vise is very good; but I'm inclined to think that kind of accuracy is due more to luck than to the quality of the vise.  Given the variablity of drill bits, drill presses and the wood, itself, I doubt that kind of result could be repeated on a regular basis; but it would be interesting to run an experiment and see what it would do on a day-in/day-out basis??
Click to expand...


Well, I can't quite figure out how to respond to that. Will the vise repeat to within .001 or .002, not likely. Within plus or minus .005, that is a standard machine shop tolerance for three place decimals. I shoot for that as a minimun standard, but within reason. This is a wood drilling tool, not for rocket parts. But, like has been said, if your drill bit is not true to the table, it doesn't matter what you use. Front to back may take a little shim at the column, or a shim under the vise, whatever works. The only other factor is the accuracy of the drill bit. If sharpened off center, it will wonder thru the blank.  So, as for luck, well....I guess that's a matter of opinion.


----------



## BigRob777

Randy,
I think that the bottom line for me is this:  I heard many posts about Paul's vise, and none of them have had a negative report.  Many feel (not just me) that this is the best vise out there.  I am terrible at drilling, but this vise has helped me immeasurably.  It is well worth the price, in my opinion.  As a former engineer and quality manager, I know good quality.  If you buy this vise (I have no stakes in your purchase, but am just a very satisfied customer), I believe you will agree that it is the best.
Rob


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Mudder_<br />....They were impressed with the accuracy and they were playing to see how small a blank they would need before they had to worry aboit it drilling through the side. It was quite small, a few thousandths over the finished pen size was all.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Paul's vise is very good; but I'm inclined to think that kind of accuracy is due more to luck than to the quality of the vise.  Given the variablity of drill bits, drill presses and the wood, itself, I doubt that kind of result could be repeated on a regular basis; but it would be interesting to run an experiment and see what it would do on a day-in/day-out basis??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I can't quite figure out how to respond to that. Will the vise repeat to within .001 or .002, not likely. Within plus or minus .005, that is a standard machine shop tolerance for three place decimals. I shoot for that as a minimun standard, but within reason. This is a wood drilling tool, not for rocket parts. But, like has been said, if your drill bit is not true to the table, it doesn't matter what you use. Front to back may take a little shim at the column, or a shim under the vise, whatever works. The only other factor is the accuracy of the drill bit. If sharpened off center, it will wonder thru the blank.  So, as for luck, well....I guess that's a matter of opinion.
Click to expand...


Have to disagree with you Paul.

I bought one of your vises and won one so I have had the luxury to cast a very critical eye on 2 of your vises. Also, since I'm a Quality supervisor and fanatical about quality I have tested the repeatability of the vise over time and found that the positional accuracy of my vise (this is only the vise, not the drill bit or drill press) is currently at .0009". The run out of my drill press is .0012" total indicator reading so with a good, sharp, well centered drill bit I have every confidence that I can hit my mark within .005" at any time of the day or night.

For me the vise instills confidence. I donâ€™t have to wonder if it will work, I know it will. And for me that is worth twice the price I paid for it. I would rather sell my DVR and go to a lower quality lathe than sell my Paul Huffman vise. Itâ€™s accurate, fast & convenient and thatâ€™s why I sing itâ€™s praises.


By the way, When I received the second vise I also put it through the same tests as I did on the first. (there is a thread with my findings on the forum archives) and found it to be equal to the first one in every way, with one exception. The first vise had very small burrs around the mounting holes (which was all I could find to be wrong with it) were not present on the second vise. I also made note of the threading job on the first vise and thought I may have just got a fluke, Well the second one had threads that were as accurate as the first one.


----------



## BigRob777

Scott,
Ah, another QC guy.  I didn't know that.  I didn't do it very long, before I got hit by that middle management / Industrial Engineering crunch in the early 90s.
Rob


----------



## Dario

Rob,

I like your base design (notched bottom)...hope you won't mind me borrowing it. []


----------



## Paul in OKC

Thanks again, Mudder. That is good to know[]. Both of those vise screws were made on a manual lathe. The latest ones I have had made at another shop on a cnc, so I expect to keep things the same. I am hoping to get more parts made to be able to speed up delivery (after my careful inspection and assembly, of course[])


----------



## BigRob777

Dario,
Go for it.  I probably got it from someone else anyway.[]  I know that I asked Lou (DCBluesman) about it, so it may have been his idea.  It is largely because of his comments, that I bought this vise.
Rob


----------



## Lloyd Frisbee

Paul,
Please add my name to the list.  Let me know when you are ready to ship.

Lloyd
San Jose, CA
Silicon Valley Woodturners


----------



## jb_pratt

I appreciate all the comments and recommendations on how others have mounted their Paul Huffman vices.  I spent some time Saturday making a modification of the design Paul posted last week.  As you can see I incorporated a set of cam clamps to be used with the T-bolts in the T-track of my drill press table.  I also used stainless steel bolts to secure the vice to the wood and countersunk the nuts on the underside of the second board.


----------



## epson

Paul How do I get one? I would like a vise.
E-mail sent to Paul

Jack, Virginia


----------



## Paul in OKC

Very nice set up there, JB. I like it!


----------



## Darley

Paul received the vice today, is she awesome[]!!, I think this Sunday I will make her runing red hot, not much kits to turn now but will cut and drill blanks [] Thank you very much, did you sell any to Downunder before or I'm the first one?


----------



## airrat

After ordering Paul's vise and wondering if I made a mistake while waiting for it to come in.  I mounted (only did 3 of the 4 screws due to the one being very close to the handle)it per the instructions..  Put a cheap blank in and drilled.  I never looked back.  Needless to say I took the one I bought from woodcrafters out for its final burial the next day.   Man what a .45 does to it. []


----------



## alamocdc

I can now also attest to the accuracy of the PHD vise. I had been using a machinists vise with v-notched inserts. I ruined or nearly ruined more blanks than I care to admit and wound up doing my critical drilling on the lathe. No more. The only problems I have now are due to the squareness (or lack thereof) of my ryobi benchtop DP and I'm working on that. Thanks, Paul!


----------



## pacmktg

Paul,

Please put me on the list for the next batch if possible.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

C'mon guys/gals at Canada Customs & Post. It's been 12 days. I want my vise[!]


----------



## byounghusband

After seeing the vise that Ron McIntire just got, I went home and looked at the one I have from WC and nearly cried.[V]  

NO CONTEST!!!!


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

My complaining worked! The mail lady brought my vise yesterday []. It lives up to all the praises that have been said about it in the previous posts. If you can get on Paul's list for his next batch, do so - you won't be sorry.[]


----------



## ccarse

Is the vise made of aluminum or steel? Just curious, thanks.


----------



## Paul in OKC

> _Originally posted by ccarse_
> <br />Is the vise made of aluminum or steel? Just curious, thanks.



Both. The angle supports and jaws are aluminum. The screw is steel, the guide rods (which run in bronze bushings)are polished and grounds steel, handle is cast iron. I have thought about making an all steel version, or one with cast iron jaws, but....


----------



## bkindt

Please add me to the waiting list as well.

Ben


----------



## moose

I would like to get on the list.

Thankyou,

Frank Stevens


----------



## Johnathan

Paul, you had said before that I was 50 on the list. Is there a time frame in which you think I'll have one of your vices?[8D]


----------



## cd18524

I don't remember if I got on the list, so if I am not there please put me on it.

Chris


----------



## DCBluesman

> _Originally posted by Johnathan_
> <br />Is there a time frame in which you think I'll have one of your vices?[8D]


I've known Paul for about a year and a half and I think I have ALL of his vices (and then some).  I also have one of his vises. [8D]


----------



## Boss302

Please include me on list of people who want to purchase your vise.

Thanks

Pat


----------



## wood-of-1kind

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_


I've known Paul for about a year and a half and I think I have ALL of his vices (and then some).  I also have one of his vises. [8D]
[/quote]

Hey Lou, didn't you and Paul used to do a show together from MIAMI VICE?

-Peter-[]


----------



## swiftden

Do the jaws on this vise both move together at the same time or is one of them stationary ?? eg the threads on the shaft make both move together or apart ???


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

They both move together or apart at the same time. One jaw has right hand threads and the other has left hand.


----------



## DCBluesman

The beauty of having both jaws move at the same time is that the jig is self centering.  Once you mount it and set it up, it doesn't matter if you are drilling 1/2" stock for slimlines or 1" stock for a Panache...or anything in between. [8D]

And yes, Peter...Paul and I worked in Miami for a while under the names "Desmond and Molly".  But that's another story all together. []


----------



## ken69912001

You have probably heard this before so here I go please add me to your list for one of your vises.


----------



## DocStram

I hate when people gloat .... but I can't resist.  My PH Vise is on its way to my house!  WoooHoooo!!


----------



## Paul in OKC

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />The beauty of having both jaws move at the same time is that the jig is self centering.  Once you mount it and set it up, it doesn't matter if you are drilling 1/2" stock for slimlines or 1" stock for a Panache...or anything in between. [8D]
> 
> And yes, Peter...Paul and I worked in Miami for a while under the names "Desmond and Molly".  But that's another story all together. []


Was that the 'other' Miami Vise []
Update-- My job is trying to take over what spare time I have again, so the going will be a little slower(than usual!) Plus my suppliers are getting too busy for the 'little guy' lately, but I will keep plugging along. Thanks to all for your patience.


----------



## Radman

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Mine showed up today to!![]




I've had mine for a few weeks and must say... Wow!  Really makes a not so fun part of pen making much easier, accurate and productive.  Thanks so much Paul![][][][][]


----------



## Charlie in Garfield

Hi Paul,
Got my vice this afternoon, it is now set up and have done some testing. It sure is amazing that I can go from 3/4" sq. to 1X 1" sq. and not have to fuss around to make sure I hit the center. That is a amazing littel vice. I like it thanks.
    Just Charlie & Betsy


----------



## reed43

LUCKY  ONES, last I knew I was #60 on the list so it will probably be a while.


----------



## epson

Paul received my vise today.  I was so pleased with the sturdyness of it.  I am looking foward to drilling my bottle stopper blanks with it.  I put a 2 inch square bottle stopper blank in the jaws, and it held it tight.  The design is just so well thought out.  I will have to make a nice mounting board for the vise, because a plain MDF just won't do.


----------



## Chuck B

Paul,
How long until you make te next set of vices? I need to save up the money so if you could give me a apprximate month.

Thanks

Chuck


----------



## Paul in OKC

> _Originally posted by recon_
> <br />Paul,
> How long until you make te next set of vices? I need to save up the money so if you could give me a apprximate month.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chuck



Send me an e-mail and I will add you to the list.  I am waiting for one for set of parts next week and will begin assembly. (come t othink of it, aren't you already on the list?)


----------



## Chuck B

I'm not sure we spoke by e mail on your vice & I told you I want the vice first[]


----------



## Paul in OKC

> _Originally posted by recon_
> <br />I'm not sure we spoke by e mail on your vice & I told you I want the vice first[]



You are there already!


----------



## Chuck B

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by recon_
> <br />I'm not sure we spoke by e mail on your vice & I told you I want the vice first[]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are there already!
Click to expand...


I'm so happy I think I'm gonna cry[][]


----------



## byounghusband

> I'm so happy I think I'm gonna cry



Just wait til you get your vise....  It <b>WILL</b> bring a tear to your eye!!  It is a thing of beauty!!!![][]


----------



## bnoles

> _Originally posted by byounghusband_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy I think I'm gonna cry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait til you get your vise....  It <b>WILL</b> bring a tear to your eye!!  It is a thing of beauty!!!![][]
Click to expand...


I'm ready to start crying SOON I hope [][][]


----------



## Paul in OKC

> I'm ready to start crying SOON I hope [][][]




SSSHHHHH! you are #24. I am picking up the last parts Wed. and will get a couple of things in by Fri and begin assembling like mad, I hope, so wont be long now!


----------



## TBone

Sounds like lots of joy tears will be flowing.  Hoping I've made it down inside of #100.  Waiting patiently but it's not easy with all the anticipation from the comments you guys keep making about how I won't need sliced bread any more []


----------



## kenwc

&lt;--- Where am I in the pecking order???


----------



## Paul in OKC

> _Originally posted by kenwc_
> <br />&lt;--- Where am I in the pecking order???



About #40.  So far, I will have enough for the whole list. If I can stay after the assembly proccess, I hope to be through it n 4-6 weeks max!  Thanks to all for your continued patience.


----------



## steve542

Paul,

Where am I in the order for a vise.  Will I make the next group that you assmeble?  Please advise Steve 542 in Atlanta


----------



## Paul in OKC

> _Originally posted by steve542_
> <br />Paul,
> 
> Where am I in the order for a vise.  Will I make the next group that you assmeble?  Please advise Steve 542 in Atlanta



#48.  Yes, as far as this whole next batch.


----------



## RWL5420

Paul
Are you still making the vise ? If you would let me know how many are in the list at this time waiting I would appreciate it.
Thank you
Ron


----------



## kenwc

I'm getting close I think...I was somewhere round 48...getting excited...


----------



## Paul in OKC

> _Originally posted by RWL5420_
> <br />Paul
> Are you still making the vise ? If you would let me know how many are in the list at this time waiting I would appreciate it.
> Thank you
> Ron


I do. The list is getting ready to drop to under 70! Shipping 4 more today. Hopefully another 10-15 next Monday!
The way to get on the list is to send me an e-mail.


----------



## TBone

Paul,

When you get a chance, can you let me know where I sit on the list?  Then I'll know how excited to get []  Thanks


----------



## emackrell

Hi Paul,

    While you're checking your list can you let me know where I am in it... so I know whether to start staking out the mailboxes yet or not []

Cheers  Eileen[8D]


----------



## bnoles

<b></b>I am beside myself [][8D][][^]

I received an email from Paul a few minutes telling me my number is about to hit #1 position by the first of next week.  I could not get to paypal fast enough.

<b></b>YEEHAW


----------



## 74cuda

Paul, When time please, check your list to see where I fall.

Thanks, Russ


----------



## Ligget

Can you please let me know where I am on the list![]


----------



## kenwc

Paul...I'm sure you time would be better spent making the vises than telling me where I'm at on the list...but uhm....Where am I on the list...???

Thanks
Ken


----------



## BigRob777

Hi Ron,
Got your first post in I see (after you told me about it that is[]).  Welcome to the best forum on the planet.  I got Paul's vise last year and have been extremely happy with it.  It's definitely worth the investment, even if you have to wait for it.
Rob


----------



## Paul in OKC

Ken- #18
Eileen- #17
Russ- #7
I hope to be contacting each of you by the end of the week


----------



## emackrell

WOO HOO!  #17, oh frabjous day!  

You have no idea what great timing this is... the little cheapie Woodcraft vise I've been using totally failed on me today, chintzy plastic gears jammed and would not budge.  Had three of us at the base woodshop trying to "persuade" it with compressed air, WD-40, screwdrivers, etc.  About the time somebody suggested I could drill out the rivets on the base plate, take the vise apart and FABRICATE NEW GEARS on one of the metal milling machines, I gave it up as a bad job and went for the vise grips to hold my blanks while I drilled and trimmed them, all the while muttering, "I hope my Paul Huffman vise comes in soon, I hope my Paul Huffman vise comes in soon." 

I will be poised with my finger on the Paypal button all week!

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## reed43

Paul recieved mine the other day, and it is wonderfully nice piece of pen turning equipment.   Thank You Much Reed


----------



## 74cuda

Thanks for the update Paul.

My Paypay is awaiting........[]


----------



## Ligget

Received my vice today, excellent value for money!![][]
Thank you Paul!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Paul, I know your very busy putting together all your orders for all of us but if you get a spare moment could you tell me where I stand and when I pick up my vise can I bring my pen mills to be sharpened?


----------



## Paul in OKC

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> <br />Paul, I know your very busy putting together all your orders for all of us but if you get a spare moment could you tell me where I stand and when I pick up my vise can I bring my pen mills to be sharpened?


 You are standing (or sitting) in Shawnee, right? []
You are in this next batch I am assembling. Yes, bring your pen mills with you. Looks like the middle of next week. I have lost my right hand man at the shop for a spell due to an injury, so it's back to just me again[]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Thanks!!!The Middle of next week[]WOW! Now my shop will be complete.............


----------



## steve542

Just received my vise and I am looking forward to using it.  I thought it was a coincidence that this morning's big news story was about the folks buying the first new model Sony Playstations after waiting in line for days, and then putting them on ebay for a profit. I waited since early August for my vise, some three and a half months, which really isn't too bad for a handmade item.  I waited eight months for a Chris Reeve Sebenzea knife last year.  Both items were worth the wait. And no, I won't be selling my Huffman vise on ebay, but you may see a heck of a deal on a Woodcraft pen vise there real soon!

Steve 542 in Atlanta [][^]


----------



## 74cuda

Mine arrived yesterday. 

Thanks Paul


----------



## Fangar

> _Originally posted by 74cuda_
> <br />Mine arrived yesterday.
> 
> Thanks Paul



I got mine too.  Very nice Paul.

Fangar


----------



## Paul in OKC

> _Originally posted by steve542_
> <br />Just received my vise and I am looking forward to using it.  I thought it was a coincidence that this morning's big news story was about the folks buying the first new model Sony Playstations after waiting in line for days, and then putting them on ebay for a profit. I waited since early August for my vise, some three and a half months, which really isn't too bad for a handmade item.  I waited eight months for a Chris Reeve Sebenzea knife last year.  Both items were worth the wait. And no, I won't be selling my Huffman vise on ebay, but you may see a heck of a deal on a Woodcraft pen vise there real soon!
> 
> Steve 542 in Atlanta [][^]


Well, at least none of you have come to camp out at my door and make a line down the  street[]. (BTW, it wouldn't help, but it would make my wife nervous)


----------



## RWL5420

I got mine today also, I am so glad I waited for this vise, It looks like a great tool, thanks Paul


----------



## emackrell

Paul, my vise got here Friday, and I started playing with it today.  Wonderful workmanship and design!  It is a joy to use.  Thanks for making these!!

cheers  Eileen[8D]


----------



## EdwinSSIV

Paul received my vice on Friday..THANK YOU!!!!![]
I have drilled 7 blanks with it so far and everyone has been dead center! Thank you so very much!


----------



## tas2181

Woe is me- [] mailman came yesterday to deliver and I happened to be gone. Now I have to wait until tomorrow to pick it up. I just have to remember that patience is a virtue.

Managed to pick up my vise at the PO yesterday. Spent the rest of the morning making a mounting board for the drill press (used a piece of nylon cutting board). Found time to  turn a pen in the afternoon. 
It was worth the wait.

Tom


----------



## Paul in OKC

Thanks again for the good words. I am making good progress down the waiting list, got it half knocked out now! 12 more to ship tomorrow, and got 10 plus assembling in the garage, so.....
Thanks again for all the patience. (or at least not showing your impatience[])


----------



## RogerGarrett

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />Thanks again for the good words. I am making good progress down the waiting list, got it half knocked out now! 12 more to ship tomorrow, and got 10 plus assembling in the garage, so.....
> Thanks again for all the patience. (or at least not showing your impatience[])



Paul,

I received the vice over a week ago - and am getting ready to figure out a good mount and hope to use it over Thanksgiving break.  At first glance, it appears to be far superior to anything on the market.  Why are these not being sold nationally/internationally?  I would think you could really make a lot of $...........

Thanks again!  Worth the wait.[][][]

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## TBone

CANCEL THANKSGIVING...........OK just postpone it.  My vise shipped today and it's coming to the office and mail won't be delivered Thursday, Friday, Saturday or Sunday.  Have to wait until Monday to pick it up.[]


----------



## bnoles

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> <br />CANCEL THANKSGIVING...........OK just postpone it.  My vise shipped today and it's coming to the office and mail won't be delivered Thursday, Friday, Saturday or Sunday.  Have to wait until Monday to pick it up.[]



They may not deliver, but I sure would go to the post office to see if I could pick it up Friday or Saturday.  [][]


----------



## TBone

> They may not deliver, but I sure would go to the post office to see if I could pick it up Friday or Saturday.  [][]



That's a problem.  I put my office address because I work out of town 50 miles from home and normally there's no one home to accept a package.  Just happened to hit during a holiday []  Mail will be deliverd but we'll be closed so they can't deliver here.  Oh well, it'll be a nice surprise when I get back on Monday.  I'll just suffer the pains of not having it 4 more days.  I've waited this long, guess four more wouldn't hurt.


----------



## NavyDiver

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> <br />  I've waited this long, guess four more wouldn't hurt.



Tommy, keep telling yourself that and you may start to believe it.  

Just think of that poor vise having to sit in a box all by itself for the long weekend with nobody to appreciate it. []


----------



## TBone

> _Originally posted by NavyDiver_
> <br />Tommy, keep telling yourself that and you may start to believe it.
> 
> Just think of that poor vise having to sit in a box all by itself for the long weekend with nobody to appreciate it. []



Just had to do that didn't you?  Just when I almost had myself talked into believing it.  100 miles isn't that far to drive.  Done it before haven't I?


----------



## NavyDiver

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by NavyDiver_
> <br />Tommy, keep telling yourself that and you may start to believe it.
> 
> Just think of that poor vise having to sit in a box all by itself for the long weekend with nobody to appreciate it. []
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to do that didn't you?  Just when I almost had myself talked into believing it.  100 miles isn't that far to drive.  Done it before haven't I?
Click to expand...


Maybe you should make a practice run to make sure you know where you are going. [}][]

By the way - big game this weekend between the ACC bottom feeders.
Go Heels, beat Dook!


----------



## panini

Hope I'm on the shipping list....

Happy Thanksgiving to all...


----------



## TBone

> _Originally posted by NavyDiver_
> <br /> Maybe you should make a practice run to make sure you know where you are going. [}][]
> 
> By the way - big game this weekend between the ACC bottom feeders.
> Go Heels, beat Dook!



LOL  I've done that before too []

Oh and about the ballgame, it's go DUKE! Although I don't follow Duke football much, have to stick with my Pirates.  Basketball is different story, but you can rub that in after last night too.  Now if I could just get this guy [}] to be blue


----------



## NavyDiver

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by NavyDiver_
> <br /> Maybe you should make a practice run to make sure you know where you are going. [}][]
> 
> By the way - big game this weekend between the ACC bottom feeders.
> Go Heels, beat Dook!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  I've done that before too []
> 
> Oh and about the ballgame, it's go DUKE! Although I don't follow Duke football much, have to stick with my Pirates.  Basketball is different story, but you can rub that in after last night too.  Now if I could just get this guy [}] to be blue
Click to expand...


A few more games like last night and he may turn blue on his own [B)].

But, we are way off topic [].  How's that new vice doing?  Oh yeah, it's still in it's box [)] [].


----------



## Tubby

Paul,

Forgot to post here, but I received my vise and am waiting to mount it now [][][]

Thanks again for having such a great product!!

Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls TX


----------



## TBone

> _Originally posted by NavyDiver_
> How's that new vice doing?  Oh yeah, it's still in it's box [)] [].


I think the first duty for the vise is to squeeze your PITH pen  []


----------



## TomKitten

I just received my official Paul Huffman pen vise, and it just may be the most beautiful and functionally perfect thing that's ever gone in to, or even come out of, my shop.

Those of you who have one already know this, but to those of you still on the waiting list:  it's worth the wait, and it would be worth the money if it were twice the price.

Once they legalize such things, I intend to marry it.


----------



## TBone

Welcome Richard.  How'd you manage delivery on Thanksgiving Day?  Nice trick.  Looking forward to getting mine Monday


----------



## RogerGarrett

Finally set it up and mounted it - clamped it to the drill press.

Geez.........it was SO worth the wait.  Very easy to use, very accurate, and I don't have to reset the gig I was using every time I drill a slightly different size piece of wood.

Thanks Paul.

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## jcollazo

Mine showed up this morning. The vise is is far beyond beauty and functionality. It's like Michaelangelo's Sistine Chapel, Leonardo da Vinci's Mona Lisa, .......... uh, I'm gonna go make a pen!

Thanks Paul


----------



## Papabear

Can't wait till I get mine.


----------



## Nolan

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! missed the mailman
Nolan


----------



## bca1313

Got mine today...thanks


----------



## jcollazo

It's been a good day! I think the Paul Huffman vise is happy in its' new home.......





Thanks again Paul



Joe


----------



## TBone

Paul Huffman Deluxe A#1 Penomatic 5000 Drilling Vise arrived today.  Can't wait to try it.  Thanks Paul


----------



## NavyDiver

Bout time it got there [][]!


----------



## TBone

> _Originally posted by NavyDiver_
> <br />Bout time it got there [][]!


It was actually "here" Friday but I wasn't.  Just my luck


----------



## dbriski

Paul, I was just wondering how far down the list I might be?  Been doing a lot of drilling on the lathe, though its fairly accurate its a pain.


----------



## bradbn4

Hmm, not sure if I sent you an e-mail saying that the vice arrived - it did!
Now to do something about that pesky -1 temp expected tonight - got to move
the car into my "play" area so I can go to work and pay for my play area.

I guess I am going to have to dig up some 3/4 inch plywood to make my own base.
I sort of like the idea about having two bases - big old one to stiffen up my
drill press base and another to mount directly to the vice.  Maybe I can find
something in gold leaf.

bradbn4


----------



## HvyDuty

Picked mine up at the Post Office today!!   It's all that and a bag of chips.


----------



## BRobbins629

Today I joined the list of proud PHD vise owners.  I can't remember the last time I waited 8 weeks for anything, but a year from now when I am drilling perfectly centered blanks, don't have to go through finger contortions to insert or remove blanks, don't have to hold one hand on the knob, can drill larger blanks, etc., the time will be of no importance.  In this world of do it faster and cheaper from China its nice to see a well engineered tool from one of our own in the good old USA.  Thanks Paul.


----------



## Paul in OKC

Thanks again to all for the good words and for being so patient. I am winding down on getting through the waiting list, and hope to have all done in the next couple of weeks, barring too much life happening.


----------



## dbriski

Paul I got my vice today.  Thanks so much.  Unfortunaly I'll have to wait until next week to set it up and give it a try.


----------



## panini

WOOHOO...Got my PHD Vise in the mail...gonna mount that "bad boy" and do some drillin'[]

Paul big thanks for the modification..[][]


----------



## Paul in OKC

> _Originally posted by panini_
> <br />WOOHOO...Got my PHD Vise in the mail...gonna mount that "bad boy" and do some drillin'[]
> 
> Paul big thanks for the modification..[][]


Thank You.


----------



## gerryr

I got mine about a week ago and finally had a chance to use it recently.  I should have ordered one when I first heard about them.  I think I would have ruined a lot fewer pieces of antler.


----------



## Paul in OKC

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />I got mine about a week ago and finally had a chance to use it recently.  I should have ordered one when I first heard about them.  I think I would have ruined a lot fewer pieces of antler.



I am trying to work on an adapter to better hold antler blanks. On the to-do list!


----------



## gerryr

The first thing I drilled on the new vise was antler and it worked great.  I was able to line it up just how I wanted it, off-center to leave plenty of bark.


----------



## jscola

You just have to love Paul's vice!!!    Joe


----------



## kenwc

I've had to bump my purchase of Pauls vice a couple of times to take care other matters.  BUT....I'd like to see some pics of the way you have mounted yours.  I've seen the ones already posted  but wondered how others might be doing it.


----------



## ncseeker

My vice arrived at my office today.  Now I'm trying to come up with a good reason to "work at home" this afternoon !!


----------



## sandking

OK I can't wait to go home and see if it arrived yet.


----------



## its_virgil

With the influx of Christmas mail into New York, all mail from Oklahoma City to New York State is being rerouted through California. It may be aanother week or two.[][}] Couldn't resist. I do hope it arrives very very soon. Paul's vice is one sweeeet vice. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by sandking_
> <br />OK I can't wait to go home and see if it arrived yet.


----------



## sandking

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />With the influx of Christmas mail into New York, all mail from Oklahoma City to New York State is being rerouted through California. It may be aanother week or two.[][}] Couldn't resist. I do hope it arrives very very soon. Paul's vice is one sweeeet vice.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



Well it wasn't there when i got home yesterday [].  Maybe today []


----------



## sandking

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />With the influx of Christmas mail into New York, all mail from Oklahoma City to New York State is being rerouted through California. It may be aanother week or two.[][}] Couldn't resist. I do hope it arrives very very soon. Paul's vice is one sweeeet vice.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sandking_
> <br />OK I can't wait to go home and see if it arrived yet.
Click to expand...


Real funny Don but I think you're right....[!][!][!]  It's now Saturday and no vise[!].  Bah humbug  I had a pen I need to make for Christmas tonight and wanted to break it in.  I think with all the tool and pen kit deliveries lately the mailman thinks there's no room at the inn!!!!!


----------



## redbulldog

Joe:
You are not alone with shipments not getting to you at this time of year. I had pen mills shipped from Paul on Dec 15 from Oklahoma City to Blackfoot,ID. another package was shipped from California on 16 December to Blackfoot, ID. neither package has arrived as yet, makes you feel as if you live in a foreign country or having things checked by customs.
hopefully we will both have our packages so we can start fresh in 2007.


----------



## kenwc

I have had to bump myself off the PH vice list a couple of time as other priorities took it's place and I still intend to won one soon.

I am curious to know however, what you think about it compared to the PSI vice.  In other words what has improved for you?  I just need a ~fix~ until I can get one.

Thanks....Ken


----------



## reed43

For those of you who do not have one YET it is a crime to put Pauls vice in the sentence as one from PSI.[] ( PS I say YET because everyone should own one someday )


----------



## kenwc

I KNOW I KNOW...It's a crime[B)]....But until I can get one I want to live vicariosuly through someone else...a video..YESSSSSSSSS...a video of it in use would get me by...[]


----------



## cigarman

Ordered mine Dec 22 and now wait patiently [V]


----------



## tas2181

Had Paul's vise for a month or two and yesterday it found a new and more appropriate home- on my new Delta 17-950L.




<br />

The t-slots on the table make getting the vise centered a snap and no more having to raise the table to finish a drilling a blank.[]


----------



## sandking

My Huffman vise was here and now it's gone[!]  No one was home to sign for it, so the wait continues[V]

Thank goodness the girlfriend is a teacher and can pick it up during the day.  When I called her this morning she was folding clothes and cleaning the house.  I wanted to scream get dressed and go find my Huffman vise, the house isn't important right now!!!![]


----------



## Paul in OKC

> _Originally posted by sandking_
> <br />My Huffman vise was here and now it's gone[!]  No one was home to sign for it, so the wait continues[V]
> 
> Thank goodness the girlfriend is a teacher and can pick it up during the day.  When I called her this morning she was folding clothes and cleaning the house.  I wanted to scream get dressed and go find my Huffman vise, the house isn't important right now!!!![]


Really! Hey, at least it is in the neighborhood finally.


----------



## redbulldog

Sandking:
This will be harder for you than waiting to open presents on Christmas morning.
Believe me the wait will be worth it!!!!


----------



## sandking

She just picked it up.  I told her to wrap it for me since it has taken so much trouble to get.


----------



## sandking

I got it, I got it, I got it. Absolutely amazing Paul.  Here's my 8,000 cents (a.k.a. $80), great work and well worth the wait.  I hope this is the last vise I'll ever need....  I hope to mount it on Friday.


----------



## Arbsmith

Where can I order one of the Huffman pen presses from?


----------



## jjenk02

> _Originally posted by Arbsmith_
> <br />Where can I order one of the Huffman pen presses from?



Its not a press, it's a vise.


----------



## Paul in OKC

> _Originally posted by Arbsmith_
> <br />Where can I order one of the Huffman pen presses from?



From Me! Send me an email and I will give you details.


----------



## RogerGarrett

And do it as soon as possible - Paul has a waiting list.  I think I waited about a year - but I really like the vise - perfect for my needs - and the capacity is just right.  I don't know why this vise isn't made commercially and retailed at the big stores - Paul is undershooting his possibilities![]

Best wishes,
Roger Garrett


----------



## Paul in OKC

Yes, some did wait close to a year. I still apreciate their patience. Currently running about 4-5 weeks, and hoping for less. Am in the proccess of build more parts, and work is getting in the way at the moment[].


----------



## cigarman

It's here.  WOW now if I can only get the weather to cooperate so I can get back out to my shop.


----------



## skiprat

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arbsmith_
> <br />Where can I order one of the Huffman pen presses from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Me! Send me an email and I will give you details.
Click to expand...


Paul, I never knew till seeing this, that you were THE Paul Huffman!!!
I won one of your phenominal creations in the slimline comp[]
I cant wait to get my paws on it.[][] Do you know if there any more of them that have reached our shores? In fact are there any outside the States?
Many thanks for you kind contribution to IAP's birthday bash ( and of course to me )[][][][][]


----------



## jjenk02

Mine came today[] , But no one was home to sign for it[] So now I have to wait till tomorrow and go to the Post Office and pick it up, luckily the Post Office is only a few blocks away [8D]


----------



## DocStram

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />Mine came today[] , But no one was home to sign for it[] So now I have to wait till tomorrow and go to the Post Office and pick it up, luckily the Post Office is only a few blocks away [8D]


Great Richard ..... wait til you open that package up.  The first thing you're going to say to yourself is .... "Quality!"


----------



## jjenk02

I got it, and it looks and feels great... 

Thanks Paul!!!!!!


----------



## DocStram

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />I got it, and it looks and feels great...
> 
> Thanks Paul!!!!!!


Did Paul sign it?  I encouraged him to begin signing them ... I think he was too modest to actually do it.  But, I thought it would be cool to have a "Signature PH Vise". []


----------



## jjenk02

No signature, but it has been stamped on one side with: PH Designs, side vise, tm..


----------



## Paul in OKC

> Paul, I never knew till seeing this, that you were THE Paul Huffman!!!
> I won one of your phenominal creations in the slimline comp[]
> I cant wait to get my paws on it.[][] Do you know if there any more of them that have reached our shores? In fact are there any outside the States?
> Many thanks for you kind contribution to IAP's birthday bash ( and of course to me )[][][][][]



Yes, there has been one sent to the UK, 3 to Australia, and a few to Canada (that counts for outside the States, doesn't it?).


----------



## LEAP

Don't bother Paul he is supposed to be out making vises!!![]


----------



## jjenk02

> _Originally posted by LEAP_
> <br />Don't bother Paul he is supposed to be out making vises!!![]



I got mine, so he can quit making them now[]


----------



## Paul in OKC

Well, won't quit making them for a while, I suppose[] Work has put a slight damper on my time frame though, but I am making progress. So hopefully it wont take too much longer to get some headed out the door again.
Thanks again for those that have been so very patient. (At least I can't see the steam if your not[])


----------



## Woodlvr

That is NOT nice James!!!![!]


----------



## magnone

it may be said enough here, but anyone waiting will find it is well worth the wait.  I love mine.


----------



## Boss302

Hi Paul:  Got my vise and like everyone else I'm impressed with the quality and ease of use.  Keep up the great work!

Pat Camara


----------



## Woodlvr

I am so JEALOUS!! [}] But I am near the top of the list Paul said.[][][]


----------



## Grizzlyss

Well Paul, after a 5 week wait due to having to get a new drill press, I finally got to use the vise. And all I can say is WOW. It sure is nice to use, and the blanks are nicely centred every time. I am sure glad I bought it for you. Thank you again.

Sheldon Stotz
(A proud Paul Huffman pen vise owner)


----------



## Paul in OKC

> _Originally posted by Grizzlyss_
> <br />Well Paul, after a 5 week wait due to having to get a new drill press, I finally got to use the vise. And all I can say is WOW. It sure is nice to use, and the blanks are nicely centred every time. I am sure glad I bought it for you. Thank you again.
> 
> Sheldon Stotz
> (A proud Paul Huffman pen vise owner)



You bought it <u>for</u> me?! Now I will have one of my own[]


----------



## Grizzlyss

From or for, gonna have to look that one up in the dictionary. Going to have to go back to school again, huh??[:I]LOL[]


----------



## Paul in OKC

UPDATE..... I am working on getting vises done, honest! My job has been going like gang busters lately, and then with one of the bosses passing away it has been a step up from that. I am about 80% complete on the current batch and hope to get back at them soon. So again I thank those of you who are waiting for your patience.


----------

